# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Lana Bauer nouvelle "Community Manager" pour developpez.com

## Marc Lussac

Salut  ::coucou:: 

En tant que Community Manager sur developpez.com, Lana Bauer  pour responsabilit d'animer l'ensemble de la communaut developpez.com. Entre autres :
- Animation des rubriques, partenariats et RH pour les rubriques sans responsables actifs, utilisez l'email de la rubrique (voir bas de page rubrique) ou l'email Rdac Chef.
- RH en gnral, quoi que pour la RH commencez par vous adresser aux  responsables de rubriques sur les rubriques actives, ou aux resp modration pour l'quipe des modrateurs. Utilisez l'email de la rubrique (voir bas de page rubrique) ou l'email DRH
- Soutien aux responsables de rubriques, formation des nouveaux responsables de rubrique, et soutien et formation des rdacteurs sur les rubriques sans resps.

Si vous avez des projets ou des propositions de contribution, mais aucun responsable de rubrique qui vous aide de faon ractive, ou des problmes non rsolus, n'hsitez pas  vous adresser  elle via l'email Rdac Chef.

Merci  tous pour vos propositions de participations  ::ave:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## rawsrc

Bienvenue  Lana  ::ccool::  et bon courage  :;): 


PS : Je viens de jeter un petit coup d'oeil  ton profil et j'ai remarqu qu'une certaine Lana.Bauer tait amie avec toi  ::lol:: 
a va tu t'entends bien avec elle ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Bienvenue Lana, j'espre sincrement qu'on pourra faire de grandes choses ensemble pour la rubrique PHP  ::): 

 ::lahola::

----------


## Lana.Bauer

> Bienvenue Lana, j'espre sincrement qu'on pourra faire de grandes choses ensemble pour la rubrique PHP


Merci  ::):

----------

